# Adopting this pretty girl tonight. Need help with a name.



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

All set and approved to bring her home tonight. 
What I know about her other than she's incredibly well mannered and sweet. She's 5 years old and she's from Texas (currently Michigan) and no one knows her name. The staff named her Tali. But I don't think I am going to keep it cause shes not even used to it.

But here she is. I'll take more pics tonight.. Obviously.. 

I'm thinking of naming her Breez. Can anyone help me think of some cool names?
Oh they said her Birthday is estimated to be October 24th. Same day as my birthday. :grin2:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, so beautiful. I like Mia or Maud(powerful warrior) have fun!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Lucky you to have found such a gorgeous girl! I love 'Maude' myself.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

What a beautiful dog. Bella


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She's beautiful! When naming a new pet, I like to browse baby naming websites for ideas. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Karma or Kira


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe you can handle this a bit like WL breeders seem to ---- Only instead of picking the letter to start the name from the No. of the breeding, go with the number of dogs you have had? Like if she's your 5th dog, the name would start with an "E". Then what I would do is open a dictionary or two and run through the words under "E" noting every one I liked. Take that list and start eliminating.


However on older dogs, I found that the one who came with no name had his own ideas. He didn't like/respond to the first name I chose. The second one - suggested by the vet after hearing that I needed tires but pulled the dog instead - was fine with him. 



Perhaps with an older dog, you might want to be prepared to be a bit flexible on your choice.


----------



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

Sirius for the dog star; Siri for short?


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*Beautiful dog!*

Some tips below regarding choosing a name. *You need to enjoy saying the name and your dog needs to like it as well.*

*DO:*


Choose a *name* that you like. You will be using it all the time, so you should enjoy the sound of it.
Pick a one or two syllable *name*. Longer names can be difficult for your *dog* to understand and a pain for you to say over and over.
Try out the new *name* for a few days and see how your *dog* responds.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

As long as the name sounds like music in your ears, anything goes. I love calling my dog's name.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I like Breeze, although I usually try to go for at least two syllable names. At the moment, I have two dogs with three syllable names- they are easy to shorten and make nicknames out of so no big deal. With a one syllable name, it's also easy to add a syllable like Breezy-, or BB, or whatever you land on when you get to know the dog. 

I like to chose names that start with a strong letter-sound, and ends in a vowel (y is fine). I had planned to name a certain pup Jessie, but it was not a strong enough for her, so I changed in after a day. Likewise, my first GSD was Chloe for a bit, but that was also too "weak" a name (this is totally a subjective thing) and I changed it. It's OK to start with one name and change it a few days later. I promise the dog won't care. 

She is beautiful, wow. Very nice pup.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Nymiria, Miri for short! But then I am a big got nerd and still regret not naming Jax Drogo ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like all the names mentioned breeze is nice and light pretty name!


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm fond of "Girl".


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 
Yeah I guess I will have to get her home and see what comes to mind. 

I love all the suggestions. I have some time to think about it.

Her name at the shelter is Tali.. But when I say it she doesn't seem to respond. 
I guess what I'll do is find a name I like and have my GF and I sit far apart but take turns calling her and when she comes to us we praise and reward her.

I got the idea for the name Breez from this guy that had youtube videos of his GSD sitting with him on a vespa's sidecar and wearing a gopro. I just really loved the name. 
I looked for his page but he took the videos down it seems.. Here's a photo from his Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7951759514


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't any name suggestions. She is beautiful. Wishing you both many happy years together.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

slaen said:


> Her name at the shelter is Tali.. But when I say it she doesn't seem to respond.


Most likely given to her by the shelter without teaching her name. You can teach a name in a couple of hours by saying it and giving her a treat.
Have fun! Super exciting to get a new dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I like the name Tali, but since you said you share a birthday you could start with translations or variations of gift which she is on two counts! Dar or Hediye are both pretty. 

She is beautiful.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the name Zaina, it means beautiful which your new girl is.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

slaen said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Yeah I guess I will have to get her home and see what comes to mind.
> 
> 
> ...



Breez is an awesome name!!! I don't think anyone here has ever suggested or has this name...so many try to stretch out the "uniqueness" in their names they forget the simple. It is beautiful and suites the image I have of her riding in the backseat, head out the window, loving life in her new found home and the Breez flowing through he beautiful coat.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful dog! Lucky you.

I, too like the name Breez. We had a Borzoi years ago that we named Summer Breeze, so I'm a bit prejudiced.

We used to live in an area where people often abandoned dogs and puppies. As a result, we have had a lot of foundlings, even a "wild" pup who obviously had little to no care or interaction with people. With those, we usually let the dog choose his/her own name. We try a lot of different ones, and eventually one will spark their interest when we hit on the right one. They always know which one is theirs, even the wild that I can't imagine ever had a name before we found her. Sounds corny, I know, but it has worked for us. Never had to teach a dog to recognize and respond to its name that way.

Enjoy your new family member, whatever her name happens to be.


----------



## sasande (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi and what a beautiful girl you have there. I think she looks like a Heidi to me. Nice feminine German name.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

The first picture looked so majestic and regal that the name, "Reya," which means "Queen" in Spanish, popped right into my mind.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So whaddya name the dog?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> So whaddya name the dog?


Pertinent question...lol


----------

